# which muzzle brake for a 7mm08?



## FritzMichaels

i am going to buy a new 7mm08. i want to put a muzzle brake on it. for those who have knowledge of them, can you recommend one? i have a local gunsmith that will install it (threaded) for $75. i would like to be able to twist on and off if possible. does that exist...?

thanks Fritz.


----------



## germag

Yes. Go to Harrell's Precision. There's no need to pay upwards of $100 for a in-the-white brake....Lynwood sells his brakes for $30 and they are as good as anything out there. Same price for chrome-moly or stainless. Give them a call....I think he'll sell you a blank for a thread protector too. 


Here's a link:

http://harrellsprec.com/index.php?crn=208&rn=385&action=show_detail


----------



## jkoch

Not sure why you would want to put a muzzle break on a 7-08. My 11 year old grand daughter doesn't have a problem with the Rem mod7 she shoots.


----------



## FritzMichaels

i am gonna shoot it first to see what the recoil is like.


----------



## Ga-Bullet

You'll Be Far Better Shooting The Reduced Recoil Load, If you find The Standered Load's to Much.Breaks are Very Loud.And IMO Should be avoid At All Cost.Usless Your Shooting the Big Thumpers. You'll Get Over a Little Recoil. Deafness is gonna Last you Forever..


----------



## germag

Unless you're really recoil-sensitive, the recoil of a 7mm-08 isn't bad.

Whether or not to use a muzzle brake is a personal choice. As long as you know the pros and cons going into it, there's no problems. If you go ahead and get a thread protector when you have the brake installed, then you have choices.

Muzzle brakes are not "to be avoided at all costs". That's some people's opinion, maybe...but we know what they say about opinions.....


----------



## Apex Predator

Get a quality recoil pad fitted instead.  They make a world of differance.


----------



## jmoser

I firmly agree that muzzle brakes are unecessary and completely overrated, plus  A 7mm-08 is about as mild as you can get . . .


----------



## FritzMichaels

jmoser said:


> I firmly agree that muzzle brakes are unecessary and completely overrated, plus  A 7mm-08 is about as mild as you can get . . .



yall sold me on a limbsaver pad instead of the brake... it sounds like thats what i would need IF i need anything at all.... cant wait to order my new gun, but i am not looking forward to trying to find ammo for it...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

My SIL has a BLR in 7mm08 and shoots Reduced Recoil loads..
Works fine, effective on deer, and mild recoil....


----------



## BamaBart

I had a semi-custom Remington laminated stainless Mountain Rifle in 7mm-08 with a muzzle brake. It was like shooting a 22lr and lots of fun watching a deer react to being hit by a bullet through the scope.


----------



## Dub

Good decision to skip the brake.  The 7mm08 is a creampuff.  You'd have put your hearing in serious jeopardy if you ever shot without hearing protection (like in many hunting scenerios).

You'll be much better served with the pad.


----------

